

Tetuan Valley Startup School Spring 2010 Graduation video - lrgco
http://blog.tetuanvalley.com/2010/05/tetuan-valley-startup-school-spring.html

======
jjmaestro
My midichlorians multiplied after watching this video! :)

Participating in TetuanValley was great fun, I highly recommend it to any
entrepreneur in the Madrid area.

------
lrgco
Congrats to all surviving teams!

------
victorm
Great video! Great experience!

------
abarrera
Amazing video! haha so funny!

------
gabrielgciafdez
Awesome resume video!!! ;)

------
maraujop
This video rocks!

------
btkutz
Nice video

